# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Phone Anxiety

## Hexagon

I'm probably not the only one here, but I've noticed that my social anxiety heavily stems into my anxiety when it comes to talking over the phone. I'm very avoidant when it comes to phone calls, and I stumble over my words often. I try to avoid them as much as possible, but it's difficult getting by without having to make any, especially with job opportunities, and the like.

I've noticed my anxiety is bad when it comes to email in similar ways, and sometimes I won't check my email for weeks because I'm afraid of reading a reply. I seem to do better with socializing and talking in-person, but through phone and internet, I'm extremely avoidant.

How can I go about this? :/

----------


## L

I hate the phone, I am no where as bad as I used to be mostly because of work. With work I have no choice but to answer but I still rather others to answer. I am worse with picking up rather than making calls but it also depends on who I am calling and why. I usually don't answer private numbers or unknown numbers on my phone, I prefer they leave a message

----------


## Otherside

Yeah you're not the only one. I find it pretty bad as well with the phone, and so in typical anxious about this fashion, I avoid the phone, and only use it when I have to. For some reason, I don't find it as bad when I'm talking to someone I don't know - like, if I have to call the bank or something.

----------


## Member11

I hate phones too, but because of past work I had to force myself to use them.

I find a place to be alone and quiet when making or answering a call, it helps in a way.

----------


## Sagan

I hate the phone too. The only people that really call me are the pharmacy to tell me my RX is ready, Doctors office to confirm appointment, therapist to confirm appointment, and an occasional text from my Niece. I always keep it on vibrate. TO hear it ring would make me panic. Even when it vibrates I get a rush of anxiety. If I see it's a text, I won't read it till hours later.

----------


## sanspants

> I hate the phone too. The only people that really call me are the pharmacy to tell me my RX is ready, Doctors office to confirm appointment, therapist to confirm appointment, and an occasional text from my Niece. I always keep it on vibrate. TO hear it ring would make me panic. Even when it vibrates I get a rush of anxiety. If I see it's a text, I won't read it till hours later.



Ohh, the vibrate function *shakes as though drinking cough syrup*

I actually wake up feeling like I've been electrocuted some days, from dreams that I'm at work and wearing a buzzing pager. I like the text message tone; it means I have a goodie. It goes off and I get that weird, "somebody loves me!" feeling lol. 

When it comes to actually talking on the phone, I'll avoid it unless we absolutely can't resolve the matter via text. My hair is bushy due to fear of calling the salon. Which is ridiculous because I'm totally cool with the staff in person.

At work we have to use the phone all the time :/ It was tough when I started the job in 2004 and 11 years of experience haven't made it any less anxiety-provoking. I'm much better at controlling my voice, but my reaction to the ringing phone is exactly the same.

----------


## Koalafan

I HATE having to call people. The only person that I really feel okay with talking on the phone with is my best friend or close family. If someone calls me....its going to straight to voicemail and I'll screen it and see if it's important enough (and worth it) too call them back. If there is no voicemail, then that person sure as hell not getting a call back from me  :Tongue: . Doing cold calls is the absolute worst.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Phone calls used to be one of the most anxiety inducing things for me. Fortunately I've grown out of that phobia because most of the jobs I've had involved answering the phone and making calls, but I still dislike talking on the phone, especially if there are people around listening to the conversation. I never answer the phone while riding public transport, unless I know it's important. I never answer unknown numbers either.
I have no problem when it comes to making appointments or asking for information over the phone, but I never call anyone (except my parents and siblings) to ask how they're doing and to just chitchat... I prefer texting over calling in that case

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

When the home phone rings here, it's so shrill that I plug my ears until someone answers. Ugh. Cheap landlines. Bad news. It's the combination of the sound (slight misophonia maybe), knowing that I have three rings to decide if I want to pick up before the answering machine takes over, and just flat out not wanting to talk to anybody for any reason or any length of time. Calling the pharmacy and such is hard sometimes too. I've gotten better at it over the years but some days I still have to talk myself into it. I know it's completely irrational to fear it, and yet it still makes my heart pound. Anxiety's a bitch, that much we know.

What I've found that helps the most is to not dwell on it for too long. Just do it. If you have a call to make, do it before your anxiety even has time to comprehend what's happening. The longer you wait to make a call or open an email, the harder it's going to be. The flood of relief that comes with getting it over with can be nice.

----------


## Otherside

I keep putting off calling Student Finance. I know I'm gonna have to at some point, I need to sort out a bunch of things. They're not gonna give me help with a mentor/councillor for managing things with my anxiety/bipolar unless I call them. And they're not going to sort out a laptop of some kind for me to use in exams due to the fact I can't exactly write that well at the moment (Thanks a dozen Depakote!  ::s:  ) unless I call them and sort it all out.

UGHHH I actually hate this stupid phone anxiety. Wonder how long I'm gonna put this off too. It's two weeks now, and counting.

----------


## Arcadia

This is huge for me right now.  It's worse when I have to make a call in front of other people.  Then I feel paralyzed, the words just won't come out.  I can't think straight, nothing comes out right and I always forget to either inform or ask about something.  It's gotten to the point where I literally get chills and my heart races when I hear the phone ring at work.  I'm failing in my job due to this.

----------


## fall_out_sarah

Hey I have social anxiety and I cry when I am told I need to phone someone :/ I absolutely hate it, you're not alone!

----------


## QuietAndy

I nearly never pick up the phone. Even if I know who's calling. I'll usually send a text lying that I'm at work or busy. :/

----------

